# [Review] Phanteks Enthoo Pro - Cooler Raumriese



## thoast3 (26. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit herzlich willkommen zum Review des Phanteks Enthoo Pro!

*Vielen Dank an PC Systeme & Komponenten online kaufen | CASEKING für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt:*
1. Das Zubehör
2. Das Enthoo Pro von außen
3. Das Enthoo Pro von innen
4. Einbau der Hardware
5. Messwerte
6. Fazit

1. Das Zubehör

Das Zubehör des Enthoo Pro kommt in einer großen Pappschachtel daher. 
Darin befinden sich eine Toolbox mit allen benötigten Schrauben, ein Handbuch (das seinen Namen auch wirklich verdient!), eine Halterung für einen Ausgleichsbehälter und ein paar Klett-Kabelbinder.
Im Handbuch wird, in mehreren Sprachen (auch auf Deutsch), auf die Montage der Hardware, die Features des Gehäuse und auf die Zerlegung des Big-Towers eingegangen.
Insgesamt ist das Zubehör für diese Preisklasse überdurchschnittlich, sehr schön!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Das Enthoo Pro von außen

Phanteks setzt beim Enthoo Pro auf ein schlichtes, kantiges Design mit einem zweigeteilten, großzügig dimensionierten Sichtfenster.
Das Frontcover besteht aus Plastik mit einem großen Meshgitter und seitlichen Belüftungsschlitzen. Hinter dem Mesh befindet sich ein Staubfilter. Um diesen zu reinigen, muss leider die gesamte Front abgenommen werden.
_Das ursprünglich verbaute Front-Cover war bei mir kaputt. Woran dies lag, weiß ich nicht, möchte mich aber für den schnellen und unkomplizierten Umtausch von Caseking bedanken._
Freunde von 5,25"-Laufwerken dürften mit vier solchen glücklich werden. Nun ja, eigentlich sind es nur drei, da die obere Blende bloß eine Klappe ist, hinter der sich der kleine, aber nicht zu winzige Reset-Button, 2 x 3.5 mm Klinke, 2 x USB 2.0 und 2 x USB 3.0 befinden. Erfreulicherweise bleiben die Anschlüsse und der Power-Button auch nach Entfernen der Cover an ihrem Platz.
Ebenso wie die Front ist auch das Top-Cover aus Plastik gefertigt, das optisch gebürstetem Aluminium nachempfunden ist. Auch hier befindet sich ein großes Mesh-Gitter inklusive Staubfilter. Während ein Front-Cover aus Plastik in diesem Preisbereich noch in Ordnung ist, hätte wahrscheinlich auch ein Top-Cover aus Stahl ins Budget gepasst.
Im vorderen Bereich befinden sich der große Power-Button mit festem Druckpunkt und die HDD-LED, welche glücklicherweise relativ dezent leuchtet.
Auf der linken Seite findet man ein großes, zweigeteiltes Sichtfenster vor. Dieses erweist sich als recht kratzfest. Die Seitenwände lassen sich leider etwas leicht verbiegen, das hätte man evtl. besser lösen können.
Die Unterseite offenbart einen Staubfilter für das Netzteil, welcher nach hinten herausgezogen werden kann, einen Filter für die zwei Lüfterplätze, der sich nach vorne hin entfernen lässt und sechs Plastikfüße, welche mit einem kleinen Stück Mosgummi ausgestattet sind.
Das gesamte Gehäuse ist sehr verwindungssteif. Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses ist exzellent, auch die Lackierung wurde sauber und gleichmäßig sowie ohne Einschlüsse aufgetragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Das Enthoo Pro von innen

Nach dem Öffnen des linken Seitenteils, welches mithilfe von zwei Daumenschrauben befestigt ist, fällt der Blick auf einen großen Mainboardtray. Dieser nimmt Hauptplatinen bis E-ATX auf. Links, oben und unten davon findet man gummierte Kabeldurchführungen vor. Dies sorgt für ein gutes Kabelmanagement, das durch eine Netzteilabdeckung mit einem großen Cutout unterstützt wird. Durch drei Daumenschrauben lässt sie sich entfernen.
Auf der Vorderseite befinden sich zwei Festplattenkäfige, die sich entfernen lassen. Diese werden durch eine Blende mit Phanteks-Logo verdeckt. 
Davor ist ein 200 mm großer Lüfter installiert. Es lassen sich aber alternativ 2 x 140- oder 120-mm-Luftschaufler verbauen.
Ebenfalls ein vorinstallierter Lüfter, dieses Mal ein Modell mit 140 mm Durchmesser, ist an der Rückwand verbaut. Er kann nach oben (für eine bessere Kühlleistung) oder nach unten (für Platz für einen dicken Radiator) geschoben werden. Alternativ lässt sich ein 120er verbauen.
Unter den Deckel kann man einen 200er oder drei 140er bzw 120er bauen. Alternativ lassen sich an diesen Stellen Radaitoren verbauen. Wer allerdings einen externen Wärmetauscher verbauen möchte, muss kreativ werden; gummierte Schlauchdurchführungen sucht man vergeblich.
Aber das war noch nicht alles: Wer auf das PSU-Cover verzichtet, kann im Boden noch zwei 120er montieren und wer ohne die AGB-Halterung auskommt, kann an den HDD-Käfigen noch zwei 120er anbringen.
Insgesamt bietet das Enthoo Pro also mehr als genug Möglichkeiten für eine gute Kühlung der Komponenten.
Auf der Rückseite des Mainboard-Trays befinden sich mehrere Klettkabelbinder, zwei Montagemöglichkeiten für ein 2,5"-Laufwerk und eine kleine Platine.
An diese können mehrere Lüfter mit einer Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von bis zu 30 Watt angeschlossen und mit einem Kabel über einen Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards gesteuert werden. Mit einem SATA-Stecker des Netzteils werden sie mit Strom versorgt.
Das Netzteil findet auf sechs Moosgummistreifen Platz; zur Rückwand hin wird es nicht entkoppelt.
Der Staubfilter im Top-Cover kann leider gar nicht entfernt werden.
Dass das Enthoo Pro ein Raumriese ist, beweist es eindrucksvoll durch die Aufnahme von CPU-Kühlern mit bis zu 193 mm Höhe und einer maximalen Grafikkartenlänge von 347 mm bzw 472 mm ohne oberen HDD-Käfig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Der Einbau der Hardware

Der Einbau der Hardware lief dank eines sehr großzügig dimensionierten Innenraums und massig Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray stressfrei ab.
Alles ließ sich gut erreichen und das Kabelmanagement ist sehr einfach.
Nett wäre eine Eindrehhilfe für die Abstandshalter gewesen, wie man sie zum Beispiel bei Fractal Design vorfindet, aber dank sauber Lackierung ist das Eindrehen auch von Hand sehr gut möglich.
Sehr empfehlenswert ist der Ausbau des oberen HDD-Käfigs, um den Airflow zu verbessern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Messwerte

Folgendes Testsystem kam zum Einsatz:


Spoiler



AMD FX-6300, Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, 8 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133 CL9, MSI R9 270X Hawk, Seagate ST1000DM003, SanDisk Ultra II 120 GB, AMD Boxed-Kühler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Standardlüftern muss sich das Enthoo Pro bei der CPU-Temperatur knapp dem Fractal Core 2300 geschlagen geben. 
_Anmerkung: Die Maximaldrehzahl des Phanteks PH-F200SP (Frontlüfter) liegt bei 800 rpm._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlung der Grafikkarte mit Standardlüftern liegt auf dem Niveau des BitFenix Ronin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installiert man zwei Noctua NF-S12A PWM anstelle der Standardlüfter, so reiht sich das Enthoo Pro zwischen dem Ronin und dem Core 2300 ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Enthoo Pro wird die MSI R9 270X Hawk etwas wärmer als im BitFenix Ronin, bleibt aber kühler als im Fractal Core 2300.

Die zwei verbauten Lüfter des Enthoo Pro sorgen für eine gute Belüftung. Leider sind sie sehr laut, besonders der Frontlüfter. Er fällt mit seinem kleinen Regelbereich von ca 400 - 800 rpm auf, der einen Silent-Betrieb verhindert. Dass die Lüfter keinerlei Lagerschleifen / -rattern besitzen, ist aber ein positiver Punkt.
Die Kühlperformance ist insgesamt gut, das Phanteks Enthoo Pro leistet sich nirgendwo große Schwächen.

5. Fazit

Das Phanteks Enthoo Pro ist ein exzellentes Gehäuse mit nur wenigen Schwächen. Der Preis ist sehr angemessen.

Die Vor- und Nachteile des Phanteks Enthoo Pro auf einen Blick:
+ stabil
+ sehr gute Verarbeitung
+ sehr viel Platz
+ Anschlüsse und Power- / Resetbutton bleiben nach Entfernen der Cover an ihrem Platz
+ sehr gutes Kabelmanagement
+ viel Zubehör
+ gutes Handbuch
+ gute Kühlung der Komponenten
+ sehr hohe Modularität
+ viel Platz für Lüfter / Radaitoren
+ mitgelieferte Lüfter besitzen kein Lagerschleifen
+ saubere Lackierung
+ viele Staubfilter
+ nützliche Features (zum Beispiel Platine für Lüfter auf der Rückseite des MB-Trays)
- laute mitgelieferte Lüfter
- Staubfilter lassen sich nicht immer (einfach) entfernen
- Top-Cover nur aus Plastik, was in dieser Preisklasse anders sein dürfte
- Seitenwände lassen sich recht leicht verbiegen
- keine gummierten Schlauchdurchführungen an der Rückseite
- knackendes Fenster bei warmen Innenraum

Dank einer fantastischen Leistung verdient sich das Phanteks Enthoo Pro den Gold-Award!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Links:*
Caseking: PC Systeme & Komponenten online kaufen | CASEKING
Die Enthoo-Serie bei Caseking: PHANTEKS PC Gehause online kaufen
Das Phanteks Enthoo Pro bei Caseking: PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz Window
Das Phanteks Enthoo Pro auf Geizhals: Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## thoast3 (23. November 2015)

Review ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Saguya (23. November 2015)

Nice Review, habe selbst das Gehäuse und bin eig. sehr zufrieden damit, nur zwei Punkte stören mich.

1. Hätte man ruhig 0,5cm mehr Platz lassen können zwischen Rückwand und Gehäuse aussen Seite, das man unten ne Große Platte rein bekommen kann.
2. der Fan Hub, ist mir irgendwie zu Billig gemacht (meine Meinung nach).


----------



## thoast3 (23. November 2015)

Danke 

Zu 1.: Ja, hätte Phanteks in der Tat machen können.
Zu 2.: Ich find ihn qualitativ okay, auch wenn es natürlich besser geht - mir relativ egal, ich nutzte ihn eh nur zum Test


----------



## Mario2002 (23. November 2015)

Klasse Review.
Hab das Teil auch seit dem Sommer und das ist für mich bis jetzt das beste Gehäuse, dass ich bisher hatte. Habe mir ein rotes LED Band eingebaut, sieht dann noch schöner aus.
Das mit den Lüftern, dass die laut sein sollen, kann ich so nicht bestätigen, da ich alle Lüfter über meine seperate Lüftersteuerung angesteuert habe.
Der 200mm Front läuft bei mir mit 400 Rpm und die anderen mit 700 Rpm, kann mich also nicht beklagen.


----------



## thoast3 (24. November 2015)

Danke 

Na ja, ich bin halt lautstärketechnisch sehr empfindlich, und wenn man normalerweise heruntergeregelte Noctua NF-S12A PWM gewöhnt ist, schockt einen die Lautstärke der Phanteks-Luffis schon


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Kein Silentgehäuse ist ein Nachteil? Vor allem mit der Begründung viele Lüfterplätze? Es ist nie als Silentcase konzipiert worden, sondern bietet einfach irrsinnig viele Möglichkeiten für Wasserkühlungen. 
Topcover nur aus Plastik? Welche Gehäuse in der Preisklasse bieten so viel und dazu noch Stahl an der Oberseite? Irgendwo müssen da Abstriche gemacht werden. Zumal es in der Praxis überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht fällt. 
Die SSD-Brackets hinten sind nicht entkoppelt, warum auch? Da kommen nur SSDs rein. 

Was man eventuell noch als Negativpunkt anführen könnte wäre der ungenutzte Platz auf der Netzteilabdeckung. Schade, wäre perfekt dafür gewesen. 

Positiv könntest du auch die komplette Zerlegbarkeit anführen, es wurde nämlich alles verschraubt, keine Nieten. Also auch sehr gut für Modder geeignet. 

Ansonsten finde ich den Review ganz gut. Viele Bilder, vielleicht noch eines mit eingebauter Hardware bei Tageslicht. Auf den anderen erkennt man nicht wie groß das Case wirklich ist^^ 
Hab das Case nun seit über einem Jahr und werde es wohl nich ewig nutzen, bin wirklich hochzufrieden damit. 
Ein paar Änderungen wären aber auch nicht verkehrt: Magnetischer Staubfilter oben, Staubfilter unten von vorne entfernen können, SSD Plätze auf der Netzteilabdeckung, leisere Lüfter ab Werk und vielleicht noch das Montagesystem für den Deckel wie beim Evolv.


----------



## thoast3 (25. November 2015)

Ok 

Na ja, leisere Lüfter in gleicher Größe hat Phanteks afaik nicht


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Muss ja kein 200mm Lüfter sein.


----------



## thoast3 (25. November 2015)

Stimmt, aber auch der 140er ist alles andere als leise, solange man ihn nicht stark herunterregelt.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Jo, aber besser als der 200mm. Ich hab den PC nur einmal gestartet um mich davon zu überzeugen. Jetzt werkeln bei mir 4 Enermax TB silence drinnen, geregelt per Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## thoast3 (25. November 2015)

Das stimmt, der 200er ist immer laut. Bei mir sind bald ein Noctua NF-A14 PWM, ein Aerocool DS 140 und ein NB Eloop B14 drin. Denke, dass diese Lüfterkombi deutlich leiser als die von Phanteks ist


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

In der Regel sind die besseren Lüfter leiser als jene die ab Werk installiert sind.
Bei mir rennen die Lüfter nur wenn ich Bf4, Fallout oder fordernde Spiele spiele. Bei Fifa bleiben die Lüfter aus, ebenso wie im Idle.


----------



## thoast3 (25. November 2015)

Ja, so was in der Art ist auch bei mir geplant


----------



## xHaru (25. November 2015)

Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf, dass die beiden Montagemöglichkeiten für 2,5" -Laufwerke hinterm Mainboardtray nicht entkoppelt sind? 

1. Müssen sie es nicht sein.
2. Sind sie entkoppelt.


----------



## thoast3 (25. November 2015)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## thoast3 (25. November 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Tobias458 (27. November 2015)

Danke für das gute Review! 
Hat mir die Entscheidung beim Kauf wesentlich erleichtert. 

Lg


----------



## thoast3 (27. November 2015)

Danke 

Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen


----------



## Mason2k10 (28. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein paar Änderungen wären aber auch nicht verkehrt: Magnetischer Staubfilter oben, Staubfilter unten von vorne entfernen können, SSD Plätze auf der Netzteilabdeckung, leisere Lüfter ab Werk und vielleicht noch das Montagesystem für den Deckel wie beim Evolv.



Magnetische Staubfilter wären perfekt (Vorne und Oben), vorne den kann man sich auch fast schenken da staub durch die seitlichen lüftungsöffnungen herein kommt. Aber bitte keine SSD Plätze auf der Netzteil abdeckung, die gefällt mir genau deshalb so gut(trotz der Kabeldurchführung, die habe ich einfach abgeklebt)  & das hat mich auch vom NZXT H440 abgehalten 

Sehr schönes Review & tolles Case habe es und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## thoast3 (28. November 2015)

Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2015)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Magnetische Staubfilter wären perfekt (Vorne und Oben), vorne den kann man sich auch fast schenken da staub durch die seitlichen lüftungsöffnungen herein kommt. Aber bitte keine SSD Plätze auf der Netzteil abdeckung, die gefällt mir genau deshalb so gut(trotz der Kabeldurchführung, die habe ich einfach abgeklebt)  & das hat mich auch vom NZXT H440 abgehalten
> 
> Sehr schönes Review & tolles Case habe es und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.



Die seitlichen Ritzen hab ich mit Klebeband abklebt^^ 
Habe ich noch bei meinen Kontra-Punkten vergessen anzuführen.


----------



## Mason2k10 (28. November 2015)

Habe ich auch mit weißer Folie, zu sehen im bilder Fred oder Sysprofile 

Aber alles nur kleinigkeiten, die aber den gesamt eindruck vom Gehäuse nicht mindern, hübsch, günstig und Geräumig.


----------

